# Toro 824XL (38083) SN 8xxxxxx



## kricher (Oct 23, 2019)

The retaining ring that secures the traction wheel to the slider assembly keeps slipping off resulting in the friction wheel free floating along the hex shaft. I replaced the retaining ring but it did not fix the issue. I do not see a slot within the hub traction disk to receive the retaining ring so only surface friction of the retaining ring is securing traction wheel to slider assembly. Is the shaft diameter if the hub traction disc worn down thus making the retaining ring ineffective?


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*Post some pics of this problem. That is presenting itself onto the masses at hand here.k:k:k:k:k:k:k:k:k:k:*


----------



## kricher (Oct 23, 2019)

Here are a few pictures showing the components involved and the issue. The washer and retaining ring end up coming1off the hub traction disk.


----------



## kricher (Oct 23, 2019)

Maybe if I turn the retaining ring around it will catch better. I can see in the picture what seems to be a channel for the retaining ring. I also just read that the retaining ring is to have its sharp edge away from hub traction disc. Hard to determine by just looking at it so I will rotate the retaining ring and see if that works.


----------



## kricher (Oct 23, 2019)

*Toro 824XL (38083) reverse issues*

Retaining ring comes off as a result of snowblower jumping/ vibrating when engaged in reverse. What would make the traction wheel jump/ vibrate. Works fine in forward gears. ??


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

Is the hex shaft bushing on the left side of the picture badly worn? It appears to be in your pictures or it could be my lousy eyesight. And yes, I would think there would be a groove for the snap ring although I have never had an 824XL on her bucket.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

@kricher,

In one of those photos, I can see the slot that would hold a snap-ring, but the snap-ring you are showing looks to wide (thick) for the snap-ring channel. That channel is up close to the housing of the bracket. Not sure if someone jury rigged it at some point?

I assume you have a pair of snap ring pliers? As that is how you expand it while you slide it onto the shaft and "snap" it in its slot. Not sure if that washer is the correct one either, and thus preventing the snap-ring from properly installing, if indeed that is the correct snap-ring.


----------



## toromike (Aug 20, 2018)

kricher, in the bottom picture which shows the rubber friction disk it looks to me like a portion of the surface of the rubber friction disk is broken off, this would cause a lot of vibration when the traction drive is engaged. It doesn't look to me like there is a groove for a retaining ring, it looks like there is just a shoulder for the retaining ring to sit against (that's how mine is, see below). When you got the replacement retaining ring did you notice if the new ring was a tighter fit on the shaft? There might be enough room for two retaining rings, that might help, particularly if the gear shift rod is adjusted properly, see below. 

I too have a 824XL that I bought last year (mine is a 1997, yours is a 1998). Because of your post I looked at the mechanism in my machine. In the process of investigating my machine (I had it up in the service position) I noticed that when the gear selector was in 5th gear or R2 (I don't remember which) it was difficult to spin the wheels but in all other gears the wheels spun easily. I was able to adjust the gear shift rod so that the wheels spun freely in all gears. Maybe your machine is similar and misadjustment is causing is too much pressure on the sliding ring assembly which pushes the retaining ring off when in R2 with the disk at the limit of its travel. The previous owner of my machine must have had a similar problem with keeping the retaining ring on the shaft, there is a small hole drilled into the shaft where the retaining ring sits and a small steel pin was inserted into the hole, this prevents the ring from sliding off, but I don't consider it a satisfactory solution. I've also found that there are three versions of the hub-traction disk (what the friction disk bolts to and slides on the hex shaft) 94-8885 (1997?), superseded to 98-2255, and finally 95-7931 which DOES have a wide groove for the retaining ring, it is the only part still available ($240!!!). I am considering some other options for capturing the retaining ring on the shaft but I need to do some more investigation.


----------



## kricher (Oct 23, 2019)

Traction wheel jumps when in reverse resulting in snap ring coming off releasing traction wheel free. What would cause this to happen??


----------



## kricher (Oct 23, 2019)

I did notice a small depression in the rubber of the friction wheel so I am going to replace it and then make adjustments.


----------



## toromike (Aug 20, 2018)

The friction wheel is the most likely cause of your vibration, but inspect the entire drive train for smooth operation. A bad belt would most likely cause vibration all the time. The wheels should spin easily and smoothly in all gears with the traction drive disengaged. Adjust the shift control rod if they do not. You could also remove the traction drive belt, tie down the traction drive lever and spin the V pulley by hand and check for smooth operation in all gears. 

It looks like you have the correct retaining ring, a one inch heavy duty external retaining ring. If you buy a ring from somewhere NOT using the Toro part number, be aware that there are two one inch external rings, a standard ring (0.046" thick, ID 0.925") and a heavy duty ring (0.086" thick, ID 0.906"). The heavy duty ring is a MUCH stronger ring and is the one you get under the Toro part number. Don't over expand the ring during installation. 

I haven't had any issues using my machine so far, but, I haven't tried my machine without the small steel pin and with just the retaining ring. It looks like there is room for two or maybe even three retaining rings. You could try stacking multiple rings. If necessary I will braze a small dot onto the shaft at three spots around the shaft (and then dress with a tiny file) to retain the ring. 

These rings are stupid expensive (~$8 to $10 each) under the Toro part number but they are a standard part that can be bought from industrial suppliers but you might have to buy 10 and shipping from these guys can be more than the part but it's still a better deal if you want more than one ring. If you have a local store they can usually ship to the store for free.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

gibbs296 said:


> Is the hex shaft bushing on the left side of the picture badly worn? It appears to be in your pictures or it could be my lousy eyesight. And yes, I would think there would be a groove for the snap ring although I have never had an 824XL on her bucket.


It looks toasty over there to me also.


----------



## kricher (Oct 23, 2019)

Further examination showed that traction hub no longer had a groove to maintain the snap ring in position. The only option is a new part at ~ $240 or to spot weld the parts. I appreciate everyone's help. Thank you


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

You could take it apart and have a local machine shop put it on a lathe and cut a new slot OR "I" would have someone turn the wheels while I hold a hack saw on the hub and cut a new slot which might need a smaller snap ring, if money is a concern.
It also looks like there is a chunk of rubber missing from the friction wheel.


----------

